# how big do they grow?



## brookiee

Hey,
I was wondering how big cockapoo's get. My vet said around 20 pounds mine should get when she was just a puppy, but she is 20 pounds now and still looks so much smaller then all the other pictures I've seen and her adult teeth haven't even fully come in yet. And how does the fur generally go? my cockapoos fur is straight. will it eventually get curly?


----------



## kendal

it realy depends on the dog, Echo is still fairly strate in the coat, she has a curly topnot and her legs have a bit of a curl in her legs but her main body is strate. 

as for weight
Gypsy(3y) 17 inches 9.38kg (about 20lb)

Inca(3y) just short of 19 inches 12kg (about 26lb)

Echo(1y) 18 inches 11.9 kg (about 24lb)

how old is your wee one, have you got any resent photos of her.


----------



## brookiee

She is 6 months old. 
I don't know how to put pictures on here but my main picture is just a month ago. 
Her fur is very is like very straight and stuck onto her body but fluffs out at the back of the arms/legs and stomach. 
Do you think she'll ever get more wavy fur?


----------



## Dave

Benny has fairly straight hair. It's a little wavy. The only parts of his body that have curly hair are his paws and the top of his head. As for weight, he's around 22 lbs.


----------



## rbstoops

Odie is about 7 years old and he is 28 lbs.


----------



## goose

Depends on which size Poodle she came from... Toy, Mini or Standard. Ours is a mini and he's 16 lbs at just over 1 year old. He was 4.2 lbs when we got him at approx. 10 weeks old.
I've seen standards at the dog park who were easily 30+ pounds.


----------



## newdogmommy

Our Ben is a little smaller , he is 2 yrs old ans weighs 16 pounds.
He has curly hair on his head butt ans legs.
Straight/wavy on his body.


----------



## Jo&Travis

Travis is 9months old now, he is around 19lbs and had curly hair all over


----------



## mollydoodlespoodle

Molly is 6mths now and 29lbs (about 13kg) and she's half standard poodle.your pup will probably put on from 3-7lbs until mature. Maybe not as they each have
different growing times.
If she has grown lots since you got her, she may slow down afterwards.If she only started rapidly growing, she may get abit more bigger,or some just stop,
after a month or two of growing.

As for coats ,yours should slowly get more wavy,ifnot it should curl round,especially on the hair coming out from near the nose and chin.


----------



## Enneirda.

'Lo is 14 pounds, 2 years old, and has flat fur.

Being a mix of two breeds, you can never guess what'll happen! The fur is totally random -it _might_ change as she ages, might not- her weight can be guessed at safely by finding the avarge between her parents. Same for hight.


----------



## Georgiapeach

goose said:


> Depends on which size Poodle she came from... Toy, Mini or Standard. Ours is a mini and he's 16 lbs at just over 1 year old. He was 4.2 lbs when we got him at approx. 10 weeks old.
> I've seen standards at the dog park who were easily 30+ pounds.


That's exactly right! Rosie, my MIL's dog that I now have (see signature) was morbidly obese at 28 pounds. She probably comes from a toy or small minipoo cross, b/c she should only weigh 14 or so pounds. She's lost over 4 pounds in a month, so she's getting there.


----------



## JoJo

My male cockapoo puppy is 4 months old 

Weighs 5.6kg / 12 lbs

Measures 13.5 inches 

Wow ... he is growing quickly 

At what age do dogs stop growing????


----------



## kendal

7 - 8 months they tend to stop.


----------



## JoJo

Thank you ... Oakley will get quite a bit bigger then ..... hopefully not Digby the biggest dog in the world .. oh dear showing my age...... ha ha ha ... that made me giggle


----------



## weez74

JoJo said:


> Thank you ... Oakley will get quite a bit bigger then ..... hopefully not Digby the biggest dog in the world .. oh dear showing my age...... ha ha ha ... that made me giggle


Ah, I used to love that film - they used to show it on the last day of term at school, with a proper old cinefilm projector thingy in the gym!

Definitely showing my age!


----------



## JoJo

Digby ... nice name though.....

You can't be that old ... you have a lively cockapoo to look after  

Puppies keep us young .. thats what I am telling myself ....


----------



## weez74

A puppy, a 3yr old daughter, a 2yr old son and a husband - I feel sooooooooo old!


----------



## lady amanda

Ok so I just measured Lady last night...she has grown again!! AHAHHHHH I want her to stop...lol.
So she is 12" tall....but her body is quite long...she wouldn't let me measure her body...lol
and she now weighs 14.5 pounds....guess the breeder guessed wrong at 15 pounds.


----------

